# Migrating photo edit settings?



## Conanian (Aug 26, 2012)

Is it possible to migrate all the editing settings to another computer? I  tend to edit a few photos in the field (when out and about), and then  put all my photos on my NAS drive when I get back home, but obviously  the editing settings are not there, anyway to do that without sidecar  files or how do I get the sidecar files to be made so I can put them on  the NAS drive as well?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 26, 2012)

You do ths by importing or exporting catalogs. Use the "with negatives" option  to include the master files.


----------



## Conanian (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks that worked


----------



## Conanian (Sep 22, 2012)

Sometimes the settings won't migrate to another computer i.e. I have to re-edit the photo again, it won't look good if I edit the photos with two different settings (I am editing for work and portfolio reasons)


----------



## Conanian (Sep 22, 2012)

Solved. The exporting as Catalog makes a catalog thus double clicking it will open lightroom as that catalog with all the settings.....


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 23, 2012)

That's right Conanian, and if you need to move those settings into your main catalog, you can use Import as Catalog to pull them in.


----------



## Conanian (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for that Victoria


----------

